# Florida Bay fish kill



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Those little fish sound like what I always called a sand perch; I think they call them squirrel fish up the west coast. At least no snook and reds?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

squrriel fish 


lizard fish 


sand perch 


stripped mojjara / aka sand perch


----------



## moniladyshalot (May 29, 2010)

Same area add dead juvenile catfish to the mix.


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Anytide, none of the above.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The water on some of the flats I fished during the July 4th weekend was VERY HOT to the point where I had to stop fishing because the redfish we were catching were having trouble reviving after being released.

We were surrounded by tails and I had to stop fishing...thats how hot the water was.

The hot summer we're having paired with a slow tide or long tide on some days can be killer with the high temps...not sure what it was though.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

Ken,

The fish are a type of toadfish or gobie. I have seen different groups of them in the last few weekends in the same area that you mentioned. Have also seen a large swath of pinfish a few weeks ago at west side of Tin can.

Hard to say what the cause is but certainly has something to do with salinity, water temp, and oxygen level


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

they're toadfish. happens almost every year. i ran the same place multiple times last week, saw the same thing.


----------

